# Majak Clock



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Just recived one of these FOC like it very much. Strange for me not being a clock lover


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a* Russian thing *I believe - Mayak, but the back is as nice as anything I've ever seen, very "Russian Orthodox" look about it to me :yes:

Wonder if it was made that way for Russian Orthodox believers (Christian) to use during the heavy Communist regime when Church things werte banned? (Fantasising again Mel :wallbash: - - anyone else see that pink labrador swimming past the bungalow window five flights up ? It's the new tablets I tell 'ee :rofl2: )

:weed:

TSA (The Sequined Avenger )


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

When I used to do some work in Russia it was not unusual to see such clocks adorning the desks of government officials or the "General Director" of some Kombinat or other along with other relics of the Soviet era. It has a strange appeal I think


----------

